# Having trouble getting paintball tank filled



## jeremy (Oct 6, 2014)

I've been to four paintball places, Canadian Tire, two LFSs, and I even called a welding shop. I can't get this tank filled. Where do you guys get yours done?


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I dont know if these were some you tried but, Try richmond indoor paintball or theres a paintball shop in new west by royal columbian hospital. Maybe some army surplus stores.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Badlands paintball on East Columbia. Just bought a tank and had it filled today.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

I get mine filled at Badlands Paintball in New west all the time.However I have 3 and fill them all at the same time and switch them out when empty.my other systems are 5 lb tanks.


----------



## jeremy (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion, guys. I went to Badlands and got it filled right up.


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Try Rogers Aquatics in Delta.


----------

